# Working from home and insurance



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm looking at house insurance again (always fun) and now that I'm gong to be working from home I'm wondering what the correct answer to the question about business use.
I've spoken to a agent about it but they kept saying that as I'm self-employed I need to say it's clerical use.
But as I'm employed by another company (directly, full-time) that's not the case..

So has any one got any ideas?
Also what does it give and cover for the extra 100 quid a year?
Cheers
Dan


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

dreaddan said:


> I'm looking at house insurance again (always fun) and now that I'm gong to be working from home I'm wondering what the correct answer to the question about business use.
> I've spoken to a agent about it but they kept saying that as I'm self-employed I need to say it's clerical use.
> But as I'm employed by another company (directly, full-time) that's not the case..
> 
> ...


My advice about insurance is declare all to them. Do not fail to disclose, be economical with the truth or plain lie.

This may save you a few quid when you dont have to claim but if you do need to claim, they could refuse to pay out or pay a much reduced amount.

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

In a previous life I worked from home in sales. I rang Churchill to declare it and it made no difference to my policy. As long as I was employed by my company rather than self employed.

As long as you are not manufacturing anything most policies cover you for occasional working from home.

Or if all else fails keep quiet, if your just there using the phone and computer a few days a week what difference is that to what we all do most evenings.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

most insurers should be ok with occasional clerical business use from home, as long as there are no business visitors.

if they are asking for another £100, that will most likely be for a full on home workers extension which covers liabilities, business contents etc which you don't really need as your employers should be covering all that.


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

cheers, I've allways declared everything. the places who charged a extra 100 or so couldnt tell me what that provides - even if it was just due to increased risk!
Lloyd it's perminent working from home. Do you guys do home insurance?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

We do indeed.


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

cool I'll give you a bell tomorrow


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

Shiny do you do car insurance for 18 year olds that can be paid in beer?:lol:


----------

